# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Selamat tahun baru 2017

## Movenpick7

Selamat tahun baru 2017 untuk semua teman" koi's forum.
Semoga di tahun yg baru ini koi Indonesia makin maju, koi's juga makin maju.

Amin

----------


## Ilham Zulfikar

Amiin  :Party:

----------


## kerogawa

slamat tahun baru.
baru nyadar, sdh 10th sy jd member di forum kois 
hehe

----------

